# Guinea pigs



## Jessiluvsanimals (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey my name is jess,

I am getting my guinea pig Cindy a friend in two weeks they are both female I am buying the new guinea from a breader
is there any trick so that Cindy doesn't hurt the new baby cause this is her home and I am worried she won't like the new guinea comming into her domain.


----------

